# Graphics help needed



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I seem to remember someone on the forum that does graphic design. Hopefully they read this particular forum 

If there IS someone reading this that does graphic design for a living I'd appreciate a pm. We need some graphics and buttons and color layout help for our site and I'd like to get a quote for having that done asap.

Thanks!

Debora


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Try posting in computer help, if you haven't already.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Birchbark here on the forums does graphics as a hobby. From what I've seen of his work, I'm impressed. 

I found him down on the Computer board.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thanks ya'll. I posted a slight variation of my original post in the Computer Forum.

Debora


----------

